

Human Bird Wings video was indeed a fake - KaeseEs
http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2012/03/22/dutch-artist-admits-faking-viral-human-bird-wings-video/

======
paulhauggis
hopefully this guy takes it better than the kony guy.

